# Imposter Uber driver picks up Portland woman.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

http://www.oregonlive.com/commuting/index.ssf/2015/10/imposter_uber_driver_picks_up.html


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

We have to encourage our riders to use the safety features in the app. I know there is a lot of push back against uber, but really, the Uber app is a hell of a lot safer than the old school system. Riders see the driver, know the car, know the tag. Drivers know the rider has a linked history and acct trail.

Then both sides get out there and act a ****ing fool, ignoring the safety features, even though we've paid for them. Drivers pick up everyone who hops in, passengers hop in with anyone who says uber.

The very little uber has done has made them billions, yet riders and drivers chuck it out the window. I've saved clients jumping into gypsy cabs, and I've had riders catch folks trying to steal their Uber before I even got a chance to confirm names.

We may have our legitimate complaints, but, on the safety side, we're cutting off our nose to spite our face.

Follow the damn rules, they protect us all, and they work.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

This lady wasn't even drunk and she hopped in car, people need to pay better attention to what they are doing. Good thing she got a funny feeling.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I'll keep saying this til people listen. 
Uber set up a system so anyone in any Uber-like car can drive around and prey on the stupid.
And you can't fix stupid. That's what LAWS are for.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I told 2 female pax the other day (after they told me they had gotten into the wrong uber not once, but twice in the past) if a serial killer wanted a new victim all he needed to do was print out an uber sign and drive past the bars at 2am and answer "Are you my Uber?" with "Yes."

They were shocked. But they said from now on they are checking the license plates.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I told 2 female pax the other day (after they told me they had gotten into the wrong uber not once, but twice in the past) if a serial killer wanted a new victim all he needed to do was print out an uber sign and drive past the bars at 2am and answer "Are you my Uber?" with "Yes."
> 
> They were shocked. But they said from now on they are checking the license plates.


Thank you! So freaking much!

My town is a huge college town, and the confusion just baffles me! These kids, taught early and often, "don't get in cars with strangers", will just freaking wander into cars willy nilly.

How do you get in the wrong car?! You have the car info, license plate, and drivers picture, how do you screw this up?!

My kids even, former cop here, my kids know the danger, know about situational awareness and not getting too drunk, but still, I hear my two college age boys swapping stories about "almost got in the wrong uber". Why? This girl was talking to me...

Makes me want to rip my hair out...


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

iDriveNashville said:


> We have to encourage our riders to use the safety features in the app. I know there is a lot of push back against uber, but really, the Uber app is a hell of a lot safer than the old school system. Riders see the driver, know the car, know the tag. Drivers know the rider has a linked history and acct trail.
> 
> Then both sides get out there and act a ****ing fool, ignoring the safety features, even though we've paid for them. Drivers pick up everyone who hops in, passengers hop in with anyone who says uber.
> 
> ...


I agree, but there is a lot to be said about the old school system that could be adapted with new ways. I don't think people will ever really want to get away from the easiness of a taxi street hail. I think there could be some flexibility involved where one could just hop into a taxi or ride-share, enter a vehicle identifying number into their app which could confirm that they are in a licensed vehicle. If that vehicle doesn't have that number or the app doesn't recognize it, than get out.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Lack9133 said:


> I agree, but there is a lot to be said about the old school system that could be adapted with new ways. I don't think people will ever really want to get away from the easiness of a taxi street hail. I think there could be some flexibility involved where one could just hop into a taxi or ride-share, enter a vehicle identifying number into their app which could confirm that they are in a licensed vehicle. If that vehicle doesn't have that number or the app doesn't recognize it, than get out.


Still puts people inside strange cars first, bad idea. QR codes in back quarter windows maybe?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I am amazed at how many pretty young ladies will just hop in the back seat and assume I'm their driver because I said "yes" when they said: "are you my Uber?"
I have a daughter. I can talk to these girls from a fatherly perspective without too much "preach" to it. I ALWAYS make them tell me my name. Then I call them by name and ask where we're going... I know it's on the app, but I want to engage them in conversation and let them know I'm not creepy, I'm harmless and they are safe in my custody and I am someone they can talk to if they wish to. 

Lyft has a picture of my car on the app for each rider, plus a picture of me. I've talked with many young girls that use Lyft first Uber second because some Uber driver asked them questions that were uncomfortable and downright creepy.

Anyone can buy a glowing Uber U, and pick up drunk young girls. What could be wrong with producing a 1 minute "Officer Friendly" type video and forcing riders to watch it before ordering a ride, just like we are forced to download new software before going active? 
It could save a life.


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

iDriveNashville said:


> Still puts people inside strange cars first, bad idea. QR codes in back quarter windows maybe?


Public Transportation is always you getting into a strange vehicle with a strange driver. We have been doing street hails for almost a century now and while there are always possibilities that something could happen, 99.9999% of taxi passengers still get to their destination safely.

But it could be a QR code, a vehicle number or some other feature the driver is required to put in his back seat that the passenger can enter into their app which stores driver information, vehicle location and presents that information to people of their choosing to help with that added layer of safety in the off chance something does occur.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Lack9133 said:


> Public Transportation is always you getting into a strange vehicle with a strange driver. We have been doing street hails for almost a century now and while there are always possibilities that something could happen, 99.9999% of taxi passengers still get to their destination safely.
> 
> But it could be a QR code, a vehicle number or some other feature the driver is required to put in his back seat that the passenger can enter into their app which stores driver information, vehicle location and presents that information to people of their choosing to help with that added layer of safety in the off chance something does occur.


I'm thinking this may actually be a viable thing. QR code in the back window that automatically launches a request on the drivers network. Since they are obviously closest driver, they get the ping. Pax hops in totally legit since the request was made before they got in (so not technically a street hail), and off we go!

I'm totally claiming this idea, but I'll cut you in. Yo ridesharing companies, I'm relatively cheap in advance, but if you try to sneak around, my lawyers are both expensive and viscious.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Lack9133 said:


> Public Transportation is always you getting into a strange vehicle with a strange driver.


I have to disagree with that, "most" public transportation is clearly identified as such. Taxi's are obviously taxis and not a private vehicle.

The use of our private vehicles to ride share presents unique safety concerns.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lack9133 said:


> Public Transportation is always you getting into a strange vehicle with a strange driver. We have been doing street hails for almost a century now and while there are always possibilities that something could happen, 99.9999% of taxi passengers still get to their destination safely.
> 
> But it could be a QR code, a vehicle number or some other feature the driver is required to put in his back seat that the passenger can enter into their app which stores driver information, vehicle location and presents that information to people of their choosing to help with that added layer of safety in the off chance something does occur.





DieselkW said:


> I have to disagree with that, "most" public transportation is clearly identified as such. Taxi's are obviously taxis and not a private vehicle.
> 
> The use of our private vehicles to ride share presents unique safety concerns.


Not only are vehicles used in public transportation clearly marked and identified; the drivers maybe strangers to you but whoever cleared them to drive knows exactly who they are.


----------



## mrniceguy702 (Nov 23, 2015)

I always found it funny that we are told "don't talk to strangers, and don't accept rides from strangers" just before dropping me off at school on the first day, where everyone is literally a stranger. Then I have to get on the bus that's driven by a stranger and sit next to a bunch of strangers.

We say it but we certainly don't reinforce it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I went to the store last night, as I pulled up to the corner by my house, there was a couple waiting to cross the street.

It was kind of dark on the corner and they wouldn't cross so I waved at them to signal I had seen them and wouldn't run them over.

All of a sudden the lady runs up to my fourrunner and attempts to open my door. That's when I realized, they weren't waiting to cross the street, they were waiting for an Uber/Lyft car.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

observer said:


> I went to the store last night, as I pulled up to the corner by my house, there was a couple waiting to cross the street.
> 
> It was kind of dark on the corner and they wouldn't cross so I waved at them to signal I had seen them and wouldn't run them over.
> 
> All of a sudden the lady runs up to my fourrunner and attempts to open my door. That's when I realized, they weren't waiting to cross the street, they were waiting for an Uber/Lyft car.


Darwin award.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> I have to disagree with that, "most" public transportation is clearly identified as such. Taxi's are obviously taxis and not a private vehicle.
> 
> The use of our private vehicles to ride share presents unique safety concerns.


Yes, it most certainly does. When you consider that Uber drivers utilize the 15-20 most commonly purchased vehicles to do this, this can easily be a problem.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Look they have your license plate number. Walk to the back side of the vehicle and check to see if it matches. Plain & simple. You can't fix stupid.


----------

